# You have been chosen as UBER SELECT DRIVER and this week YOU ARE DEACTIVATED



## UBERMIAMIGO (Nov 26, 2014)

update later


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

That gives me an idea to throw down the rating system. Of course this would probably never happen because drivers would simply not unite to fight for a good cause but assuming for a minute that all drivers unite and decide to give each other short rides and rate each other 1. All of a sudden uber deactivates massive amount of drivers and there are huge shortages of drivers. So what do they do? Well, my guess is they get a message and perhaps come my with a fair rating system and rehire everyone. And everyone is happy, drivers cause they don't have to worry about their jobs (as long as they keep good standards) and Uber, cause the system will fglag only bad drivers. If only drivers could unite......


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

If you have been giving that many rides for that long, I can't see how 2 bad ratings would have much impact. There must be something else to the story besides rating.

What was your rating on your phone when you were deactivated?

Someone might have made a complaint about inappropriate behavior or something.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

The thing I hate is that they will not tell you why your rating went down BUT they can tell you the week it went down. Its like a slap in the face to know you haven't done anything to deserve the low rating. Its another when Uber won't tell you what rider knocked you down. I would protest it and email them until someone gets back to you. Remember you will get a chance to rate the Uber customer service rep. if they don't help you out. I finally had one ride rating removed because they stated it was "out of the norm" for my past performance. Hopefully they will do this for you just don't give up.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/h...esisting-while-being-continuously-tased.8365/


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> The thing I hate is that they will not tell you why your rating went down BUT they can tell you the week it went down. Its like a slap in the face to know you haven't done anything to deserve the low rating. Its another when Uber won't tell you what rider knocked you down. I would protest it and email them until someone gets back to you. Remember you will get a chance to rate the Uber customer service rep. if they don't help you out. I finally had one ride rating removed because they stated it was "out of the norm" for my past performance. Hopefully they will do this for you just don't give up.


If Uber can keep you worried about your senseless rating then you will be focused on not losing your bullshit ********* job. This keeps you from thinking about all of their lies and the fact that you are destroying your car. The ratings are there to keep you psychologically indebted to Uber. It's called mind control. Instead of worrying about ratings, worry about the miles you are putting on your car. Calculate the number of extra miles you put on you car in a month and multiply that by 18. That's where your car will be in a year and a half driving for Uber. See....Now you don't have to worry about your ratings, now you can worry about the fact that your car will be a worthless piece of shit in a year and a half. Don't like that one? Try this... The next time you find yourself thinking about ratings, think about what would happen if you got into an accident and your Uber passenger got injured. Do you think your personal coverage would keep the lawyers from taking everything you own? Do you really think Uber would have your back? You see, if Uber can keep you thinking about your precious 4.6 rating and keep you worried about that, you wont bother considering the things that you should really be worried about. You are being mind ****ed by Uber. That should bother you more than whatever a bunch of drunks rated you last night.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> The thing I hate is that they will not tell you why your rating went down BUT they can tell you the week it went down. Its like a slap in the face to know you haven't done anything to deserve the low rating. Its another when Uber won't tell you what rider knocked you down. I would protest it and email them until someone gets back to you. Remember you will get a chance to rate the Uber customer service rep. if they don't help you out. I finally had one ride rating removed because they stated it was "out of the norm" for my past performance. Hopefully they will do this for you just don't give up.


 Some guys here said:" Free market". Now you have it.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> If Uber can keep you worried about your senseless rating than you will be focused on not losing your bullshit ********* job. This keeps you from thinking about all of their lies and the fact that you are destroying your car. The ratings are their to keep you psychologically indebted to Uber. It's called mind control. Instead of worrying about ratings, worry about the miles you are putting on your car. Calculate the number of extra miles you put on you car in a month and multiply that by 18. That's where your car will be in a year and a half driving for Uber. See....Now you don't have to worry about your ratings, now you can worry about the fact that your car will be a worthless piece of shit in a year and a half. Don't like that one? Try this... The next time you find yourself thinking about ratings, think about what would happen if you got into an accident and your Uber passenger got injured. Do you think your personal coverage would keep the lawyers from taking everything you own? Do you really think Uber would have your back? You see, if Uber can keep you thinking about your precious 4.6 rating and keep you worried about that, you wont bother considering the things that you should really be worried about. You are being mind ****ed by Uber. That should bother you more than whatever a bunch of drunks rated you last night.


You know... your so right. I checked with my insurance, Geico will not cover the passengers if a crash happens, they will only cover me and my vehicle. Uber states the rider covers the passengers but I can totally see what you saying, some insurance companies might have a stipulation that you will not be covered if your using your car for livery services.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I have completed well over 3,500 rides and nowadays I don't fear for my rating and I never did! You really need to screw up to bring your rating below 4.6! I always manage to get 90% of 5* and whatever happens to the other 10%... who cares! You will always find Aholes and you don't need to drive Uber or Lyft to meet them. Now the more rides you complete, the less low stars influence you overall rating. But keep up the good work, it is always more full to drive happy riders.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Quit feeling up your passengers and your rating will go up.


----------



## Scott Roe (Nov 6, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> You know... your so right. I checked with my insurance, Geico will not cover the passengers if a crash happens, they will only cover me and my vehicle. Uber states the rider covers the passengers but I can totally see what you saying, some insurance companies might have a stipulation that you will not be covered if your using your car for livery services.


SOME??? Try MOST if not ALL!!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If Uber can keep you worried about your senseless rating then you will be focused on not losing your bullshit ********* job. This keeps you from thinking about all of their lies and the fact that you are destroying your car. The ratings are their to keep you psychologically indebted to Uber. It's called mind control. Instead of worrying about ratings, worry about the miles you are putting on your car. Calculate the number of extra miles you put on you car in a month and multiply that by 18. That's where your car will be in a year and a half driving for Uber. See....Now you don't have to worry about your ratings, now you can worry about the fact that your car will be a worthless piece of shit in a year and a half. Don't like that one? Try this... The next time you find yourself thinking about ratings, think about what would happen if you got into an accident and your Uber passenger got injured. Do you think your personal coverage would keep the lawyers from taking everything you own? Do you really think Uber would have your back? You see, if Uber can keep you thinking about your precious 4.6 rating and keep you worried about that, you wont bother considering the things that you should really be worried about. You are being mind ****ed by Uber. That should bother you more than whatever a bunch of drunks rated you last night.


Damm kill joy, you just ruined me ubering night. I'm logging off lol.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Markopolo said:


> I have completed well over 3,500 rides and nowadays I don't fear for my rating and I never did! You really need to screw up to bring your rating below 4.6! I always manage to get 90% of 5* and whatever happens to the other 10%... who cares! You will always find Aholes and you don't need to drive Uber or Lyft to meet them. Now the more rides you complete, the less low stars influence you overall rating. But keep up the good work, it is always more full to drive happy riders.


Uber just has just come to my town for 3 months, most of riders doesn't know how to rate properly. Some asked me if 1 sar is the best rating. LOL


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> Uber just has just come to my town for 3 months, most of riders doesn't know how to rate properly. Some asked me if 1 sar is the best rating. LOL


Some people are just dum as ***. Your response should be;
*"it's like tipping, the more you give the better is it's"*


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

Rating system is flawed. Ever hear of a bell curve??? Should be: 
5 is excellent
4 is good
3 is average
2 is below average/ needs improvement
1 is poor
So it would make sense to drop the 1's and give the 2's a 100 rides to get their average up.
But many are pissed about surge prices so they are rating that in many instances.
As far as riders looking at ratings, I doubt it! They want the soonest ride they can get in most cases and cancel because a cab came by.

As a driver I only give a 5 to those who tip, a 4 to those who pay surge and a 3 to others as they are Average. 

What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the
ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people
can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as they saw an optional 
box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only
applies to Uber Taxi ( Taxi's using uber app for payment like in New York City). So all drivers need to
email Uber and demand a tipping option on the app!!!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If Uber can keep you worried about your senseless rating then you will be focused on not losing your bullshit ********* job. This keeps you from thinking about all of their lies and the fact that you are destroying your car. The ratings are there to keep you psychologically indebted to Uber. It's called mind control. Instead of worrying about ratings, worry about the miles you are putting on your car. Calculate the number of extra miles you put on you car in a month and multiply that by 18. That's where your car will be in a year and a half driving for Uber. See....Now you don't have to worry about your ratings, now you can worry about the fact that your car will be a worthless piece of shit in a year and a half. Don't like that one? Try this... The next time you find yourself thinking about ratings, think about what would happen if you got into an accident and your Uber passenger got injured. Do you think your personal coverage would keep the lawyers from taking everything you own? Do you really think Uber would have your back? You see, if Uber can keep you thinking about your precious 4.6 rating and keep you worried about that, you wont bother considering the things that you should really be worried about. You are being mind ****ed by Uber. That should bother you more than whatever a bunch of drunks rated you last night.


Well said friend


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If Uber can keep you worried about your senseless rating then you will be focused on not losing your bullshit ********* job. This keeps you from thinking about all of their lies and the fact that you are destroying your car. The ratings are there to keep you psychologically indebted to Uber. It's called mind control. Instead of worrying about ratings, worry about the miles you are putting on your car. Calculate the number of extra miles you put on you car in a month and multiply that by 18. That's where your car will be in a year and a half driving for Uber. See....Now you don't have to worry about your ratings, now you can worry about the fact that your car will be a worthless piece of shit in a year and a half. Don't like that one? Try this... The next time you find yourself thinking about ratings, think about what would happen if you got into an accident and your Uber passenger got injured. Do you think your personal coverage would keep the lawyers from taking everything you own? Do you really think Uber would have your back? You see, if Uber can keep you thinking about your precious 4.6 rating and keep you worried about that, you wont bother considering the things that you should really be worried about. You are being mind ****ed by Uber. That should bother you more than whatever a bunch of drunks rated you last night.


Google: www.****Uber.com
T-shirts are now on Sale !


----------

